

Things You Didn't Know Apache (2.2) Could Do - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7480

======
ratsbane
Thanks for posting this. I wasn't aware that Apache 2.2.12 supported SNI out
of the box. SNI is kind of a big deal. It means that you can have multiple
virtual hosts running HTTPS on the same IP address.

mod_proxy_balancer is also a very nice feature worth some attention.

~~~
timf
SNI looks nice but considering that amount of SSL libraries out there that
don't support it (including browsers), it will probably be something like 5-10
years before we could deploy SNI for a general purpose site/service.

~~~
ratsbane
From <https://sni.velox.ch/>:

    
    
      Opera 8.0 and later (the TLS 1.1 protocol must be enabled)
      Internet Explorer 7 or later (under Windows Vista and later only, not under Windows XP)
      Firefox 2.0 or later
      Curl 7.18.1 or later (when compiled against an SSL/TLS toolkit with SNI support)
      Chrome (under Windows Vista and later only, not under Windows XP)
      Safari 3.0 or later (when running under OS X 10.5.6 or later and under Windows Vista)

~~~
tptacek
In other words, it's going to be 5-10 years before you'll be able to use it.
=)

~~~
sho
If I had a job where I seriously thought I'd be supporting Windows XP and IE6
for the next _ten years_ , I'd kill myself.

~~~
tptacek
That's good to know.

~~~
sho
Elucidating you, tptacek, is my _highest_ priority.

~~~
tptacek
You can start by looking up the word "elucidate".

~~~
sho

      elucidate
      verb [ trans. ]  
      make (something) clear; explain
    

As usual, you have no point whatsoever. Glad to see the fan club noticed
though. Why don't you "tweet" about it?

~~~
timf
He may have meant that elucidate does not take "you" as an object unless the
thing being made clear is the subject matter "you."

At any rate, can you guys take this to email or something? :-)

------
mlLK
Something else most may have not known about apache is it has a built-in
server-side scripting feature, think php w/o loops, called mod_include
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shtml> In the purest sense though, it is
templating for html.

This feature is a bit dated and unnecessarily redundant if you write php, but
could be great a addition if your back-end requires CGI or you don't wanna
'messy' up your pretty mark-up with php. ;)

------
tptacek
I'm pretty sure SNI has browser support issues.

~~~
charltones
From Wikipedia:

The following combinations do not support SNI: * Windows XP and Internet
Explorer

Well that's going to be a bit of an issue then.

~~~
tptacek
IE7 Vista supports it, IIRC, but lack of IE6 support is still a dealbreaker.

------
korch
Apache does too much. Whatever happened to the Unix dictum to "do one thing
well"? I think this is actually a good reason for switching to Nginx whenever
possible, where the conf files are tiny enough to be readable by mortals.

------
pluc
Dear writer. In the future, please refrain from telling your visitors "Well if
you ain't gonna read the whole thing here's the best". Having your article on
one fucking page usually ensures people will scroll to the bottom. Thank you.

~~~
joshu
Why is this being downvoted?

~~~
pluc
Cause no one likes me :(

~~~
nudded
by reading your profile I could see that was you first comment, please don't
post such comments in the first place.

Content is to be discussed, not style

~~~
pluc
You mistake me for someone who cares.

